# Huge Private Collection of Brand New G Scale Trains



## TheTrainGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

My partner and I are helping a friend sell his extensive collection of model trains. Neither of us know much about trains and we are learning fast. We are not dealers and have no desire to be, so when this stuff is gone, it's gone. Everything you see here is brand new and in the box. To our knowledge, the prices are all current market value.

If anyone has suggestions on the best way to go about selling all of these, we are all ears. Also, we will be very grateful for your input if there is anything rare or unusual that we should know about. 

Here is a list of all trains with pricing. No reasonable offer will be refused.

We also have a ton of Aristocraft G scale and Kato N scale stuff. Pictures and spreadsheet available upon request.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RBLcuOxjvfE/pubhtml?gid=893990577&single=true


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

TheTrainGuy said:


> If anyone has suggestions on the best way to go about selling all of these, we are all ears.


For starters, don't demand full list price when a) it's used, b) there's no guarantee of condition, and c) you won't be around, while the real dealers will be.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Waaaaaay overpriced.


----------



## JerryB (Jan 2, 2008)

First of all: "TheTrainGuy" looks to be a garage dealer. Google the name and see what comes up. Maybe not the same person, but certainly suspicious.

Second: He asks where to sell, as if he has never heard of E-bay. Big red flag there!

Third: He is asking new list prices for stuff that is (probably) used, with no guarantee as to condition, nor warranty for future support. Makes one wonder what truck this stuff fell off of!

Fourth: Allowing this kind of blatant advertisement to exist here will soon destroy the board. I'm pretty certain the new owners are not monitoring this kind of stuff with any regularity. Shad was really quick to squash any unpaid commercials. We can only hope that some admin will see this soon.

Happy RRing,

Jerry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Everything you see here is brand new and in the box. To our knowledge, the prices are all current market value.


 Not sure where you got the 'current market value' numbers. Is it really NIB ("New in Box") or has it been taken out and used - if only to put on a shelf for display?

As Cliffy says, it is tough to justify full list price if it is a private sale. If you buy it from Charles Ro, they will stand behind it and replace it if it isn't perfect.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

You may want to consider a  > liquidation <  type service. While those will require some type of percentage or premium they are definitely a lot less work.

Try this link if the above does not work - http://www.trainz.com/skins/Skin_7/sell-your-trains.html


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I checked some of the OP's prices against Charles Ro's website. All were higher. At half price (Half of Charlie's) he might generate some interest, but not at what he is asking.

Chuck


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Apart from the question of if this should be on MLS or not, (I vote "not")
these guys seem legit to me..

there are probably hundreds of dealers that go by "the train guy"..
so that tells us nothing..

googling one phone number brings up nothing..
googling the other number shows that Sam is a PC repair guy:

http://callsamnow.com/services/

nothing about this looks suspicious to me..
yes, they have obviously priced everything way too high! 
but they will soon enough learn that too..

Its a hassle, but ebay is the best way to go..
or try to sell the whole deal at "wholesale" prices to a dealer all in one batch.

Scot


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I didn't see it mentioned, but perhaps getting a dealer table at a train show is an option. At least this way, people can see the merchandise.

I'm not familiar with the products on your list, but here's my thought as to pricing. On LGB product, there seems to be two "official prices," MSRP as published by the importer Walthers, and a "street price" common to the big mail order and volume dealers. Then, depending on the dealer, there are discounts off that. For example, TrainWorld commonly offers discounts of 10% off. This is the maximum I'd pay for brand new, factory fresh product, warrantied, credit card sale.

Used product would be based on desirability, condition, and terms of sale. I'd probably pay close to "new" price for a flawless piece I needed to complete an assortment of cars (for instance an out of production restaurant car matching a set.) For instance, I recently bought one of the out-of-production LGB Henkle tank cars; I like the series, and have them already in Marklin HO.

Absent a special desirability to me, I'd need a big enough discount to make me do an "impulse" purchase. Though, at the right price, I might buy an entire train, locomotive and train, or even an entire collection. 

Anything is liquid at the right price. Just ask Lehman Brothers!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

For the record I used the exclamation point reporting icon as 3 or 4th viewer... Nobody at management cares.

Trains are over priced and without guarantee....buyer beware.
John


----------



## TheTrainGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

Wow, lots of response in a short time. Please allow me to respond.

CliffyJ - We are not demanding anything. The prices are current market value which we have researched. Call and talk to me, I'll work with you on the price. I don't know anything about trains so all the pricing comes from completed eBay auctions or current market value as seen around the web.

JerryB - TheTrainGuy is a name I made up 2 mins before posting to this forum, I've never used it before. Of course I've heard of eBay, I'm a powerseller. I just thought I would offer items here to those of you who will appreciate what I have. These didn't fall off of a truck, haha. As I stated, I am helping a friend sell them. He inherited them and doesn't have a clue what to do with them. As my business partner and I are experienced eBay sellers, he contacted us. All purchases come with buyer protection and a return policy.

I'm going to sell every last one of these trains one way or another, most likely on eBay. I just figured it wouldn't hurt to share what I have with the largest group of enthusiasts I could find on the internet. I'm certainly not trying to offend anyone.

Thanks for the advice BigRedOne and Scottychaos, I appreciate the input.

We are just starting out selling these and know nothing about trains. However, all of our USA Trains are brand new in the box. If they won't sell for what we are asking, I'm sure we will lower the price. Either that or I will be back on here asking you all to help me set up one incredibly massive and awesome railroad in my back yard!!! 

I'm here to answer any questions, just let me know. Thanks to everyone for their input.

Sam

P.S. I didn't link to my eBay account because I didn't want to "blatantly advertise" on a new forum. I'm sure you can find it if you search eBay for any item on the list.


----------



## TheTrainGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

FYI, I wanted to list in the classified section but was not able to. I emailed the admin and asked what I need to do to be able to post there. Does anyone know?

Thanks.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

You need to upgrade to 1st class to post on the classified section.

Sorry but this stuff must be made of Frankensence and Myrhh to ask them prices.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Those are collector's prices, we are operators and 2nd hand means used to us.
Seeing how you are old hands at ebay, you'll be prepared to hold them for a bit.
Good Luck, 
John


----------



## TheTrainGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks guys. Yes, we are prepared to hold them. We are also prepared to accept reasonable offers.

I didn't see how to upgrade to 1st class, probably just missed it. Would you mind telling me how?


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Sam,

Not sure how ya'll researched the value of said collection, but suffice it to say when multiple online shops offer the exact same items NIB and are authorized resellers for less than your asking price something is amiss....... Nearly everything on the 'LIST' is priced higher than the single online store I used for comparison (everyday prices) and most of the items were listed as available too... Granted a few of the items on the 'LIST' are no longer available and are desirable to a focused group of collectors and yes said equipment may garner an elevated sell price, but even then those items asking prices are substantially higher than the atypical price realized at auction of eBay...

So why would I consider/risk purchasing purportedly NIB merchandise, without benefit of the OEM's warranty from a non-dealer/unknown reseller and pay a premium to boot. Another possibly lofty consideration will be shipping costs, online dealers generally offer shipping at a fraction of the cost typically realized of private party and eBay type transactions.

In my case there are multiple items I would consider making an offer on, yet I won't even go there when I feel the asking price is unreasonable if not downright silly to begin with. Case in point F3 AB sets, $944.00 bucks, really? Those highly desirable to some; SP Black Widow sets listed, have sold at auction for about $650.00 this year multiple times on eBay. $650.00 represents the typical online dealer sell price for currently available in stock F3 AB sets.

Good luck,
Michael


----------



## TheTrainGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi Michael,

Thanks for taking the time to respond, I appreciate your time. During our research, CR doesn't come up very often at all. Much of our inventory is brand new in the box and we are prepared to get top dollar for it. These are amazing trains, why wouldn't we? We mainly priced the items according to eBay, onlytrains.com, blackforesthobby.com, walthers.com and the manufacturer website. CR doesn't come up often when searching by item numbers. The list you see is retail pricing. The items are selling and they will continue to sell. That being said, we will beat any price advertised on CR by at least 10%.

If you were to put yourself in our shoes, I'm sure that you would agree that overpricing these items is much better than underpricing them. We are obviously trying to get top dollar for our items, however we absolutely are not trying to be ridiculous with our pricing. Are some of the items overpriced? Sure. We aren't experts and undoubtedly we erred on the side of overpriced rather than under. If you want to consider it "silly" and not make an offer, suit yourself, no offense taken. Like I said previously, make a reasonable offer and it will not be refused. As for shipping costs, we charge actual price shipping with no handling fee. Most items ship for $10 to $20.

The bottom line is you won't find a better price for a brand new in the box item. We are offering some great deals on some fabulous trains. Let me know what you're interested in and I'm positive we will find a price that makes everyone very happy.

All the best,

Sam


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

They are not Amazing Trains.
They are the same ones we run outdoors and bash. 
Your hype doesn't hold water here.
They are nice trains that you are going to hang onto until you find others that think like you. I doubt if you will find such folks here. You are acting like collectors - NIB is all that matters.
You are not doing us any favors, the Reality is you are trying to move as much as you can quickly, because you know your storage is going to be full for a long time. 
Fabulous, Amazing, 'Great Deals'(?) ......... empty hype really.
I can't put myself in your shoes, I'm not here to get top dollar, rather to share what I know.
Best of luck to you, Be Blessed.

John


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont see any reason to be so rude about it..
MLS is supposed to be a friendly place..

yes, I agree most of their prices are on the high side..
but they have already been told that, multiple times..there is no reason to bash anyone further for the prices
they think are reasonable..If the buyers dont agree, they wont sell!  and they will have to lower prices..same as anywhere else..

meanwhile, there is no reason to bash them and assume they are being horrible people for trying to sell some trains..that's just rude and uncalled for.

Scot


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

To upgrade to 1st class, click on the "home" tab in the upper left, then once there, go over to "members." Scroll down to "Upgrade to 1st class" and continue from there. 

(mod hat on)

If you've already offered your opinions on the prices of these items, let the sleeping dog lie and vote with your wallet. The seller will determine when (and if) to lower the prices as time progresses if the items don't sell. (Or--as he says--make an offer.)

Ordinarily, such "for sale" listings are verboten in the regular forums, but since the seller seems intent on actively pursuing a 1st-class membership so to be in compliance with "the rules," I'm inclined to let things live here for the short term. Once his membership is upgraded, we can move this conversation to the Classifieds where it belongs.

Later,

K


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Sam, I wish you well. Consider that the 'Market Value' of homes are only lately beginning to make a slow recovery from a serious crash 8 years ago. Market value is a fickle thing and difficult at best to nail down. However consider the key word in that catch phrase. 'VALUE' It appears to me by the responses provided that your idea of 'Market Value' and the folks here on this forum are vastly different. Personally used equipment is used equipment. NIB is a very over used description and carries little weight in my purchasing....sorta like the little boy who cried wolf. I have been to many material auctions and seen high end heavy machinery sell for pennies on the dollar of it's real value and stuff I wouldn't trash sell for 4 times it real value. I think the issue you have run into here are hobbyists who purchase on perceived value to them, not the seller. A case in point, I own a particular locomotive that I have done extensive mods to, at considerable expense. IF I were to put it up for sale I have no expectations of getting out what I put in - because it is USED. I have stopped even looking through the listings on eBay simply because the pricing has gone completely ludicrous. 
My second observation - you claim to 'not have any skin in the game', yet you act in your responses as though every penny you don't make on the sale costs you money. I am sorry to say that this tactic has been tried before, here and on other fora I frequent. Most times it does not get too far.
Again, I wish you well, but at the pricing you list I won't insult you with an offer at a real market level.


----------



## Braymond141 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm Brett, the other person helping sell these trains. 

Scotty, thank you for posting that. I couldn't agree more about the attitude. Sam may be a little over enthusiastic, but he's a very cheerful guy at all times, that's the great thing about him. The trains are cool, and if that is still too much enthusiasm then the opinions are what they are. We're not trying to hype up anything and the whole goal was to have people who know educate us. 

Sam hasn't taken any calls from train guys, I have. Every single person who has called me (and purchased something) has been extremely nice. Every call I learn more about these items and the available web resources. Not one person has been rude when it comes to pricing, but they have been honest and open about items worth than we are asking, and items worth less than asking. Only yesterday did I learn about Charles Ro from a caller. We didn't have that site 3 weeks ago when the train resell deal had just begun... it would of been nice to know. An archaic website is very hard to find with modern search engines. We appreciate the resource and are open to any more others have to offer. 

We are human beings. Pick up a phone and talk to us. There's no need to be so critical as we will adapt and learn better ways to offer these for sale that suit the needs of the _train bashers_ and train collectors.

-Brett
949-500-8493


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Sam, if I were in your shoes, I'd do the following:
- Take 3 or 4 pics of each item
- Post on Ebay, with a full writeup (a spreadsheet can help to pre-process all that)
- Price at 1/2 retail, with a 14-day auction

That length of auction will do better in hooking the potentially interested parties. And, you can always relist.

Starting at 1/2 retail provides for no warranty or support, and gives some bidding breathing room.

However, if you agree to hassle-free returns, maybe bump the start price up to 75%. 

To help move the stuff more quickly, consider offering free shipping.

In all this, be aware that Ebay's going to charge you their 10%.

Just my 2 cents.

[edit]

Brett, Charles Ro is one of the main distributors and supporters of the products you're trying to unload. I don't think calling their website archaic or tough to find helps your "train resell deal" particularly. But, best of luck to both of you.


----------



## TheTrainGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

East Broad Top said:


> To upgrade to 1st class, click on the "home" tab in the upper left, then once there, go over to "members." Scroll down to "Upgrade to 1st class" and continue from there.


Hi K,

Thanks for the tip. I have tried that and it simply doesn't work. I am logged into the forum here and when I go to the home - members - upgrade to first class...it asks me to "simply register". I click that link and it asks me to login. My credentials don't work, so obviously it's a separate login system. No problem, I'll register.....except the registration page link here http://www.mylargescale.com/Home/tabid/36/Default.aspx takes me to the " Photo of the Month Contest Winners" with no place to register. At the bottom I click "Sign up for free now" and it takes me back to a login page. It's an endless loop and I can't get signed up for a first class membership. Can an admin just manually add me to that usergroup and tell me how much and where to send a Paypal payment?

What the heck am I missing?

Thanks for your help.

Sam


----------



## Braymond141 (Dec 5, 2014)

CliffyJ said:


> Sam, if I were in your shoes, I'd do the following:
> - Take 3 or 4 pics of each item
> - Post on Ebay, with a full writeup (a spreadsheet can help to pre-process all that)
> - Price at 1/2 retail, with a 14-day auction
> ...


We have all of the USA Trains on eBay already. The pricing is based on other eBay listings for new items (when we have new items we compare to new pricing). Currently they are listed as Buy it Now and have a best offer option. If someone doesn't like the prices, they can make a reasonable offer. http://www.ebay.com/usr/ipccomputers A mod can delete this link if that isn't appropriate. Sam is currently working out our upgraded membership here.

We have plans to convert them to auction style after awhile. Yet to be determined. I do appreciate the feedback though 


Here's some bulk shots of the USA trains and some of the well used stuff that the original owner had as well. We're currently photographing the Aristo/LGB items.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

A little FYI. Charles Ro is USA TRAINS. He works with the factory to design and make the trains, imports, sells and distributes them to other dealers. The MSRP on the USAT website is significantly higher than the prices in his store. With the exception of out of stock items, I'd recommend setting your prices at or below the prices on the store site.

Chuck


----------



## Braymond141 (Dec 5, 2014)

chuck n said:


> A little FYI. Charles Ro is USA TRAINS. He works with the factory to design and make the trains, imports, sells and distributes them to other dealers. The MSRP on the USAT website is significantly higher than the prices in his store. With the exception of out of stock items, I'd recommend setting your prices at or below the prices on the store site.
> 
> Chuck


Yup, we're working on adjusting the list. Again, we didn't even know about Charles Ro till yesterday. The enthusiast I talked to on the phone yesterday didn't describe him as being USA Trains, just a vendor that gets much better pricing than other vendors. His close friend is a vendor for USA Trains and has a difficult time competing against Charles Ro. Appreciate the clarification. Charles Ro needs to work on his website!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

It's spelled "Ro."


----------



## Braymond141 (Dec 5, 2014)

CliffyJ said:


> It's spelled "Ro."


Thanks. Ro + W came from the enthusiast I spoke with.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

With those prices I will stick with the dealers that support this website. I tested their willingness to deal with some best offers. They didn't come off the listed price by much. They seem to think that what they have are some kind of treasure, failing to understand that they are all just production run trains from USA Trains made by Charles Ro.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Why am I reminded of...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LGB-Train-s...630181?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1c3b93dc25


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

TheTrainGuy said:


> Hi K,
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I have tried that and it simply doesn't work. I am logged into the forum here and when I go to the home - members - upgrade to first class...it asks me to "simply register". I click that link and it asks me to login. My credentials don't work, so obviously it's a separate login system. No problem, I'll register.....except the registration page link here http://www.mylargescale.com/Home/tabid/36/Default.aspx takes me to the " Photo of the Month Contest Winners" with no place to register. At the bottom I click "Sign up for free now" and it takes me back to a login page. It's an endless loop and I can't get signed up for a first class membership. Can an admin just manually add me to that usergroup and tell me how much and where to send a Paypal payment?
> 
> ...


Sam-

I too want to upgrade to 1st class and I've had the same problems. I've gone under the contact tab and sent admin several messages. I've heard back once. They asked what the error message said. I replied and have not heard back.


----------



## TheTrainGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

Paul Burch said:


> With those prices I will stick with the dealers that support this website. I tested their willingness to deal with some best offers. They didn't come off the listed price by much. They seem to think that what they have are some kind of treasure, failing to understand that they are all just production run trains from USA Trains made by Charles Ro.


We aren't playing games here. The eBay price reflects their 10% cut. Every response you got said to give us a call. Obviously we can do much better pricing if you contact us directly, hence the posting on this forum. 

We are currently adjusting our pricing based on Charles Ro and it will be updated soon.


----------



## TheTrainGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

ewarhol said:


> Sam-
> 
> I too want to upgrade to 1st class and I've had the same problems. I've gone under the contact tab and sent admin several messages. I've heard back once. They asked what the error message said. I replied and have not heard back.


Thanks Eric, glad it's not just me. Hopefully we get a response soon.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Scottychaos said:


> I dont see any reason to be so rude about it..
> MLS is supposed to be a friendly place..
> 
> yes, I agree most of their prices are on the high side..
> ...


I agree Scot. Some comments have been a little "harsh" to say the least!.


----------



## TheTrainGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

All of our prices on the original sheet are now updated to be lower than Charles Ro. Thanks to those of you who were kind enough to point this out and explain it to us.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RBLcuOxjvfE/pubhtml?gid=893990577&single=true

Sam


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks better. I'm not in the market for any USAT, but there is an Aristo item I'd be interested in. Unfortunately, there isn't an aristo site like Charlie's. You might check places like Nicholas Smith and Trainworld for current Aristo prices, on remaining stock.

Chuck


----------



## Braymond141 (Dec 5, 2014)

chuck n said:


> That looks better. I'm not in the market for any USAT, but there is an Aristo item I'd be interested in. Unfortunately, there isn't an aristo site like Charlie's. You might check places like Nicholas Smith and Trainworld for current Aristo prices, on remaining stock.
> 
> Chuck


Thank you Chuck, we'll look into that. Most of the Aristo stuff is open, used, dusty. We plan to let those go as auctions on eBay with low starting bids. They'll go for what the enthusiasts are willing to pay. 

-Brett


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Braymond141 said:


> Thank you Chuck, we'll look into that. Most of the Aristo stuff is open, used, dusty. We plan to let those go as auctions on eBay with low starting bids. They'll go for what the enthusiasts are willing to pay.
> 
> -Brett


Brett, 
Please let us know when you have the Aristo stuff on ebay, I would like to take a look..
thanks,
Scot


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Post your Aristo list here, first. If It is dusty, dirty and used, we might be in the market.

Cheers,

Chuck


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I copied your post to the "Forum Bugs" forum. I also invited anyone else who's having trouble upgrading to 1st class to post their experiences. The technical guys monitor that site and will troubleshoot issues, so keep your fingers crossed and keep checking back.

Later,

K


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Train Guy you must be smoking something cause you way over priced.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I agree, way out in left field on the prices. More typical pricing for USA freight cars in the current market is around $50 each plus shipping, and I can buy them at that price all day long. Even LGB items are way way down price wise, compared to a couple years ago. Modelers just dont have the money like they did a few years ago, combined with fewer modeler, equils lower prices. Just because one sees an item listed on ebay at that price, doesnt mean its selling at that price. And direct from Charles Ro prices are different from street prices. Good Luck with your sale though. Just make take you a few years. Mike


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Who cares if the guy is actively pursuing a first class membership Kevin, he is not a first class member, and member or not the "ad" does not belong in this forum.

Do your job. At least move the thread it to the classified if you have such faith. 

Greg

p.s. all it takes is a few minutes to become a first class member, so why isn't it done already?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark,
That is why I said I will stick with venders that support this forum. For some reason this post string has been very irritating to me. Don't really know why. Guess I should just ignore and move on.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't believe the animosity shown by some people responding to these guys. No wonder this website is shunned by friends of mine as being full of nasty, abrasive people/posters. Even the Moderator asked to keep it civil.

The guys selling the stuff have been polite, have asked for guidance, and all you can do is be nasty to them ? Didn't your mothers teach you anything?

"Who cares", and "you must be smoking something" are not the way to make friends.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Because there are rules Pete?

Because long term members cannot offer anything for sale because they are not 1st class?

Because it's not a hobbyist that wants help but just someone that wants to make a profit?

Take your pick and if you need more reasons I'm sure someone else can come up with them.

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Because there are rules Pete?
> 
> Because long term members cannot offer anything for sale because they are not 1st class?
> 
> ...


I have to agree with both you and Paul on this one. A lot of us know each other personally face to face here. Remember this is the internet....you could be talking to anybody. That's WHY there are rules. Otherwise it's the "wild west".


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Because there are rules Pete?


 So that's a good reason to be rude? You don't know any way to tell someone politely he is not following our rules?

The guy tried to move himself to the Classifieds, and found a problem. He asked the Moderator to move the thread there. He never said he was a train fan - just helping someone out who wants to sell them. We're up to 5 pages with active Moderator involvement. So why is this thread 'irritating' you so much ?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The old membership here has always been rude to those that they perceive are not here for the betterment of the hobby, but are here only to make a buck. This new member has indicated that his primary purpose is to make a buck off of the rest of the membership and joining is only an investment to further that purpose, not to further the hobby. Granted, there is some effort that indicates he desires to provide product to the membership, but it is still predicated on making maximum money off of the membership.

Yes, there are vendors here that are members and they do sell product to make a living/profit, but they also are deep in to the hobby and offer a lot more than product for sale... the offer their help with any problem without expectation of making a buck off of it (though it is certainly good customer relations to do so).

I think if he were to PAY us for our knowledge and help, then we might be more willing to help and to not be rude... but that is just a guess.

I don't mean to disparage the fellow or his capitalistic practice, but he is as welcome here as a phone call from a telemarketer.

EDIT: if you want to hear what RUDE is, call me when I am busy and not inclined to listen to a telemarketer!


----------



## TheTrainGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

I got into the train business about 3 weeks ago and was looking to get the word out while at the same time learning about what I have. I didn't come on this forum to start any drama or to offend anyone. I tried posting to the classified section first and it did not work. To those of you who have been offended by my pricing and my inability to post into the classified section of a broken forum, I offer my sincere apologies. I hope the classified section is fixed soon. I have no desire to upset anyone. I sent a message to the admins several days ago (and also in this thread) asking to be moved to the classified section manually and offered to send $ via PayPal instantly. That offer still stands if I ever hear back from them.

I greatly appreciate the advice I have received from those of you who have taken the time to help. Thank you all very much. I am learning fast and quickly gaining a lot of respect for the hobby and for the people who enjoy it so much. We have taken many calls from collectors and have had a wonderful time talking with them about our collection. I may just turn into a hobbyist myself, who knows. 

As for that telemarketer comment, that's just funny! As far as I can read, this section of the forum is titled "Public Forum". People are here reading my post. I’m not interrupting their busy day with an unsolicited phone call. If the admins/moderators don't like what I have posted, by all means please delete this thread.

Yes, we are here to make some money, that’s been clear from the start. If they don’t sell, we will lower our prices or just put them up for auction. Simple. We have a nice selection of trains that a collector spent a lot of time and money acquiring because he loved doing it. He would want all of his collection to go to hobbyists who will appreciate and utilize what he collected. I’m sure he wouldn’t want us to give it away for 1/2 of what he paid for it, and we aren’t going to do all of this work for free either. It takes a lot of time and energy to move and store this stuff, take pictures of it, research every single item, post it on ebay, forums, craigslist, buy shipping supplies, etc. Somehow these trains need to get from our location to the people who will enjoy them and our job is to facilitate that connection. It seems logical to me that a forum of train enthusiasts is a fantastic place to get the word out. I don’t know if it’s for the “betterment of the hobby”, but it might be. It sure beats the heck out of them sitting in a garage somewhere and never being enjoyed by anyone.

Sam


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

There used to be a set of written rules for this forum that stated that there was to be no advertising in the general forums, except for a brief message pointing at the classifieds that only 1st class members (i.e.: paying members) could post to and any advertising that showed up anyway would be deleted by active moderators and a private message sent to the member clarifying the rule for them. Advertising WAS a perk of 1st class membership.

Since the sale of the website to this new group... well... they are like you, TheTrainGuy, in that they are here just for the advertising dollar that they get from ad-servers that they point to with their forum code. And I can no longer even find the rules on this forum... you know, some obscure posting someplace on the website that few know exists, fewer try to find, and fewer still ever take the time to read (not at all unlike any other forum).

My comment about telemarketers was sort of offered as a point of humor and I am glad that you at least found it that way... but to compare the "Public Forum" to this subject... my telephone number is published in a book that is made available to all the other telephone customers (and others) yet telemarketers are HATED because they use it for their own personal gain. So hated that the Federal government invented a joke called the "National Do Not Call List", which "Karen", "Jenifer", "Margret" and several other women with the exact same voice seem to think that it does not apply to them and their "Credit Services" employer.

Most participants of this forum seem to think that the rules about No Advertising in the forums must be enforced better than the Fed's NDNC List. But given the apparent attitude of the new owners, it seems that this "rule" is probably unknown to them and they have no compunction to enforce it anyway. Thus, when you posted an obvious commercial advertisement in the general forum and it was not immediately clobbered, the cadre here went ballistic about it.

I wish you luck trying to become a 1st class member! From what I have seen happen here since the changeover, that may take threats of lawsuits and angry letters and/or a long time... i.e.: don't hold yer breath!

In your favour, you have been above board in your postings here and no one can blame you for not knowing about this "rule" about no commercial advertising in the forums (I just made a quick search and could not find it).

I think if you had opened with just a statement of "I have a whole bunch of G scale stuff I don't know what to do with. I am willing to sell it by the piece or the lot, at whatever price I can get, to help a fellow that is exiting the collecting hobby." that you might have gotten away without the rude comments.

This is an expensive hobby and a lot of people really want to buy, but at a drastic discount (who wouldn't?) and I think very few buy at anything near that so called "List Price". Your pricing structure of "list price" really pricks the thin-skinned pocketbook of those in this expensive hobby, so you got blasted by both barrels ("pricing to high" and "no advertising", as an afterthought).

If you are truly an experienced E-bay-er then you should know that prices go every-which-way, some things sell for way too little and some things go for way over a reasonable price. I have a hard time believing you found only high list prices and not the discounted USUAL prices, but maybe that is what you found, or maybe you just remembered the higher prices and ignored the USUAL ones (that is MY normal mode when I look up prices for what I want to sell... And then I am severely disappointed by reality!)

I wish you luck in your endeavour, but I don't blame the members here that stomped so hard on this thread. I think you just might sell a few things to members here and you might get some pretty good cash for them... you might even sell to some of those that jumped on you, but I expect you will be stuck with some items a long time (regardless of the price you ask!).


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

I gave up being vocal in these forums years ago, but I will add my two cents worth to this thread.

Simply put, I have been involved in model railroading for just over 60 years – the last 20 of them in 1:29 or “G”.

My observations is simple; I have NEVER paid full price for ANYTHING in our hobby.

Tom


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Sam,

Here's a specific example of a piece I'm thinking of buying, and what I'll probably pay: An LGB RhB Ge 4/4 electric locomotive.

Retail price, per Walthers is $1,499.98. Do experienced buyers ever pay this? I doubt it. Maybe if large scale trains are showing up in very high end shopping malls, a non-hobbyist might get something for a gift, not knowing any better. But that's like buying a car from Niemen Marcus. Mainstream consumers, even non-hobbyists, know to price-shop.

Street price - what the dealers actually charge - is $1,169.99. This is what I'd pay after deciding I wanted one - and I want it now to take home with me, and I can examine it in person. This is a factory-authorized dealer, with a knowledgeable salesperson, capable of supplying service, and a warrantied product.

Mail order price is 10% off, which I might have to wait a couple of weeks for the next sale. Again, all the same conditions as above, except I have to wait one business day for delivery. So, the product will transact at 2/3 of MSRP in the real world.

Above assumes I am ready to buy. Also, it assumes the dealer has a wide selection of merchandise, so I'm not paying shipping to get product piecemeal. And, this is local shipping at rates applicable to large shippers, and a credit card transaction.

We all vary in what we're willing to risk to buy unwarranted products, from unknown sellers. We all vary in how much we want to support a preferred vendor. We all vary in how attractive an offer has to be before we'll take "as-is, where-is" terms of sale. 

But, I'm not ready to buy one. I know they'll be around when I am ready. However, for an attractive enough opportunity, I'd jump on it.

In my opinion, in selling product to hobbyists, you have street price minus all the disadvantages of not being a factory dealer, in which case you wait until someone wants a specific item. Or, you have attractive enough offers that people jump on pieces they'd like to have when a good buy shows up. Or, you have offers so good that people expand their equipment roster even though the pieces aren't especially appealing to them at the moment.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Greg, et. al., 

There are technical issues with the site that are preventing people from registering for 1st class membership. They _want _to, but the software is not letting them. I feel I must make exceptions to a specific rule when it's _the site's fault_ that specific rule cannot be followed. I'll cut that same slack to any regular member who wishes to sell stuff, whether they registered today or 10 years ago. 

If it becomes a free-for-all of everyone flooding the airwaves with "for-sale" stuff, then I'll revisit my stance on the issue. I personally don't foresee that being an issue. If any member disagrees with my stance, feel free to use the "alert" button in the lower left and place a new mod alert. If any one of the other moderators wishes to move this thread or take other action, they may do so at their own discretion. I'm not the only moderator on this site--just the only one who's publicly stated a position on this specific thread. 

Later,

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree, if the site is making it impossible to do the right thing, then all bets are off.

BUT, this needs to be fixed, it's been pretty clear over the years that incessant ads in the general forums are not wanted by the people who HAVE paid to be here, for instance I have not only been a first class member, but contributed the $200 for the new computer hardware.

Greg


----------



## mktsd40 (Jul 12, 2014)

If anyone is interested in these items, please proceed with caution. I called Brett about an item, but the price listed on the Google Document was not the true price. The Google Document price list posted contained a formula error and misrepresented the actual price. Brett has since updated the document with the correct the price. He seemed transparent, but the price list was just a little bit sloppy which is aggravating.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Prices are still way too high, I can buy new from reputable dealer for less.

Greg


----------



## TheTrainGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

mktsd40 said:


> If anyone is interested in these items, please proceed with caution. I called Brett about an item, but the price listed on the Google Document was not the true price. The Google Document price list posted contained a formula error and misrepresented the actual price. Brett has since updated the document with the correct the price. He seemed transparent, but the price list was just a little bit sloppy which is aggravating.


To be fair, please blame me for that mistake and not Brett. I put the price list together. I do feel bad about the typo on my part, however I wasn't willing to sell that locomotive for a couple hundred less than what it's worth. I'll make you a good deal on it, but not 70% off, lol. I hope you understand that it was a simple typo and not meant to deceive anyone. My sincere apologies for getting your hopes up!


----------



## TheTrainGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

There's been a wealth of knowledge, along with versatile opinions, and I have taken it all into consideration. BigRedOne, I appreciate what you are saying about real world prices vs MSRP. Surely we will not get MSRP for the majority of our items (except the few rare ones that we already sold) and I am certainly willing to drop the price when these items do not sell at the current price. I've had quite a few calls and made quite a few deals at prices below what you all see on the published list. When people call and are willing to work with us, we are certainly willing to work with them as well.

Anyway, thanks everyone for their input and I do hope to see the bugs in the forum worked out soon. It seems like a large group of knowledgeable people who love this hobby and I for one would like to see this place thrive.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I see several F3 A and B unit sets for $897.

So, can I assume you think these are rare?

Charles Ro online price list is $698

Street price is less.

Still wondering where you got these prices.

what does n/a mean in the "Charles Ro" column? You could not figure out the Charles Ro price? I'm sure we can help. 

Also, how old is this stuff? 4 or 5 years, or 10 years?

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Those are sucker prices, many times it's been stated IF YOU CALL we will 'work with you' So the only reason to leave 'em high is to catch suckers.
So friendly, but no I mustn't insult.... harumph....


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Okay, folks. You've had your chance to voice your opinions on the prices. Let's leave it at that.

If there is something on that list that you're interested in, contact the seller _OFF the forums _and negotiate from there.

Later,

K


----------



## TheTrainGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

Scottychaos said:


> Brett,
> Please let us know when you have the Aristo stuff on ebay, I would like to take a look..
> thanks,
> Scot


Hi Scot,

We have started listing the Aristo stuff on eBay today, all items starting at .99 cents (hopefully that price isn't too high, hahaha). You asked to be notified when we listed, so here you go. Let us know if you have any questions.

Take care,

Sam


----------



## Braymond141 (Dec 5, 2014)

Greg Elmassian said:


> I see several F3 A and B unit sets for $897.
> 
> So, can I assume you think these are rare?
> 
> ...


N/A means no longer available. I prefer NLA, but Sam put N/A. 

*Still on eBay*
R22257 - Charles Ro does not have.
R22261 - Charles Ro does not have.
R22256 - Charles Ro does not have.
R22266 - Charles Ro has for $629.95 we have for Ro + 10% because of eBay fees.

*Sold directly or on eBay*
R22250 - Sold 12/04/2014 - Charles Ro does not have - Sold for $850.00 directly
R22261 - Sold 12/05/2014 - Charles Ro does not have - Sold for $900.00 through ebay (meaning we see under $800 to us)
R22267 - Sold 12/5/2014 - Charles Ro does not have - Sold for $850 directly

As you can see Greg, if we have something that Charles Ro has, we will meet or beat prices. If Charles Ro doesn't have something, BUYERS ARE SETTING the offers they have SOLD for. Every single F3A/B buyer has been ecstatic and real pleasure to deal with. 

I hope that clears up pricing for you. Most everything has been edited to be C.Ro + 10% when on eBay. Some we have not done yet, but we will. Any direct calls or emails we beat C.Ro, or if the item isn't available we figure out a price. Very simple.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Kevin... this is posted on a public forum, AND it's legitimate to ask how he arrived at those prices... yes I think they are high, but I'm not asking that, I'm asking how he arrived at them.

Also, there seemed to be a correlation between the n/a and the highest prices... and I asked that. (And thanks for the explanation Braymond141, whoever you are, I assume you are associated with the train guy, or are the same person.) I can understand trying to get higher prices for stuff "out of production".

Kevin, I think you need to think of the forum members at large, and that the fact this is a forum, open for polite and courteous discussion. I'm not asking anything in a mean way.

By the way where the heck have you been when long time members are throwing personal insults at each other? I wish you would be as vigilant in a few more areas. 

I'd request that you look at the forum as a whole, rather than championing a guy who just signed up to sell trains, by his own admission.

Greg


----------



## Braymond141 (Dec 5, 2014)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Hey Kevin... this is posted on a public forum, AND it's legitimate to ask how he arrived at those prices... yes I think they are high, but I'm not asking that, I'm asking how he arrived at them.
> 
> Also, there seemed to be a correlation between the n/a and the highest prices... and I asked that. (And thanks for the explanation Braymond141, whoever you are, I assume you are associated with the train guy, or are the same person.) I can understand trying to get higher prices for stuff "out of production".
> 
> ...


Train Guy is Sam. I am Brett. Sam is a long time friend of mine. He and I are selling this collection together. I've already made fun of him for choosing the screen name he did, since we are not _train people_... not to say we don't have an appreciation for this hobby. 

We both are enjoying selling these trains and meeting the people we have. Insults aside, we appreciate the feedback here. If you can't tell, we've learned a lot already from you guys.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Hey Kevin... this is posted on a public forum, AND it's legitimate to ask how he arrived at those prices... yes I think they are high, but I'm not asking that, I'm asking how he arrived at them.
> 
> Also, there seemed to be a correlation between the n/a and the highest prices... and I asked that. (And thanks for the explanation Braymond141, whoever you are, I assume you are associated with the train guy, or are the same person.) I can understand trying to get higher prices for stuff "out of production".
> 
> ...


I agree Greg. You were simply asking how these two gentlemen arrived at their "pricing".......no harm, no foul.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Greg Elmassian said:


> By the way where the heck have you been when long time members are throwing personal insults at each other? I wish you would be as vigilant in a few more areas.


Any time you see something objectionable, please use the "mod alert" button on the lower right. I or any other moderator will take a look and take whatever action we deem appropriate. We rely heavily on the membership to alert us to off-kilter posts, as we typically don't have the time to read every post in every forum every day. There's a lot we miss, hence your role in alerting us.

Later,

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have no qualms about attempting to maximizing what you can get for stuff you sell.

I do have a problem with this happening on the public forum, but apparently the management is helpless or unwilling to make it the way that we long-term members who have paid extra to keep advertising "at bay". I'm not happy about it and I don't think enough effort to keep this site from going to the dogs is happening.

But I cannot blame Brett & Sam, they tried.

Most people here likewise don't want the forum turned into a window to ebay, and many of us long timers look for good prices on items, not list plus 10% on out of production items.

That notwithstanding, here we are. So, I have my questions answered and Brett and Sam are moving forwards and I wish them good profits, truly.

Regards, Greg


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I still don't get it, explanations aside and not considering N/A available items at Ro.

First off Ro has reasonable prices, but by no means the best price to be had online. Look at some of our site sponsors websites for typical online DEALER prices that most of us are more than happy to purchase NIB product from.

10% over Ro cost to offset eBay fees, hmm all just go to Ro pay 10% less and get factory warranty too. Or if I was a savvy I'd look for a better deal elsewhere and save another 3% or better.

Are we having fun yet?

Happy Holidays,
Michael


----------



## TheTrainGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

Greg Elmassian said:


> I have no qualms about attempting to maximizing what you can get for stuff you sell.
> 
> I do have a problem with this happening on the public forum, but apparently the management is helpless or unwilling to make it the way that we long-term members who have paid extra to keep advertising "at bay". I'm not happy about it and I don't think enough effort to keep this site from going to the dogs is happening.
> 
> ...


You have summed up this entire thread perfectly in one paragraph, well said. 

I for one hope we sell every item at our current price, but I highly doubt that will happen, lol. I bet we come down to the price point you are all looking for before this is all over with.

I can understand everyone not wanting this place to be overcome with advertising. Thanks for working with Brett and I, we appreciate your understanding.

All the best,

Sam


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Hmm, I must be in the wrong line of work ...

But, I can't fathom why someone would pay a premium to cover "e-bay fees." 

Here's how the math works for me: take the minimum cost at which an item is readily available, which is the street price of $1,169.99 in my example. That's only if I must have it today. Otherwise, wait for TrainWorld's next sale and get it for 10% less.

Add shipping or tax, but not both. And I'm certainly not paying a seller's "fees." I have no reason to, as there are plenty of other sellers.

Now we have subtractions.

Subtract risk of buying unwarranted product. Surely this varies by buyer; someone with a big pile of spare parts and comfort working on their models might require relatively little savings for this risk. Others, more. I'm thinking 20%, at least, personally.

Subtract the inefficient shipping behavior. The higher shipping costs paid by small sellers, and extra distance to the average buyer, have to come off the sale price. Again, I need the model in my hand for no more than the readily-available cost. Then, in the event I want other pieces the secondary market seller lacks, I have to make two purchases, which only increases the inefficient shipping premium.

Subtract whatever I'm willing to pay to my local dealer, if any, to help them stay in business so I have a local shop, maybe a place to hang out and talk hobbies. 

Subtract whatever I feel is appropriate for the risk of dealing with an unknown seller. In the case of clothing that might mean "doesn't fit right," while in the case of an auction site, it might mean "doesn't run, isn't actually new, is factory repaired defects, etc. I don't have enough free time, and too little recourse against an online seller, so those things are worth a lot to me. But others here seem to be avid auction watchers.


----------



## Braymond141 (Dec 5, 2014)

BigRedOne said:


> Hmm, I must be in the wrong line of work ...
> 
> But, I can't fathom why someone would pay a premium to cover "e-bay fees."
> 
> ...


 If you look at any of the USA trains dealers that list on eBay, they all pad their sales to incorporate the fee. If you buy from any of their sites or directly, the price is less that padded fee. This is no different than your local gas station offering a Credit price and a Cash price. Credit card transactions cost the reseller 2-3%. They pad the credit price to cover that. 

You should really take a look at breaking down all the FEES involved with selling anywhere. Brick and mortar or online... You'll very quickly realize that to turn any type of profit is very hard, especially when every buyer thinks they are a pawn star (as I call them). Affording to have a building AND sell on eBay is even more difficult. Keep adding up all the discounts you listed, what's left? 

If you have a great local store, I encourage you to use them. Being apart of a local computer store, I know first hand how competing with online resellers is. We do our best to be close and service the community.

I wouldn't call a 10+ year seller with proven feedback a risk. Plus everyone knows that as a buyer on eBay you have ALL THE POWER over the transaction and can screw the seller over at any time. You are mistaken to think there is _little recourse_. Being that I am new to the hobby I understand. However mistakes can be easily resolved and I strive to avoid them to begin with. I'm very public about who I am and how to directly get in touch with me.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Brett, Sam, 
Thanks for your polite and reasoned response.


> If you look at any of the USA trains dealers that list on eBay, they all pad their sales to incorporate the fee


but this raises the question - why would anyone buy an off-the-shelf item on eBay ?!?
I can see that for a unique or obsolete item it might be the only way. And I have been known to bid (below retail list) on an item that is a true auction - like your $0.99 reserve used Aristocraft items. But pay above list for a NIB item? Not for me, thanks.


----------



## daveyb (Feb 28, 2009)

i think it would be ok for a piece of stock that you really wanted,,


but a loco,, with no guarantee hmmmmmmm ,,, maby not eh,,,


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a shame you didn't post your Aristo collection here. There are a few Aristo items I might be interested in, but I'm not that interested to chance EBay.

Chuck


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> It's a shame you didn't post your Aristo collection here


 Chuck,
They have repeatedly said they will be happy to sell privately if you give them a call. I sent a PM and got the whole Aristo list a week ago.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Pete.

Chuck


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I took a look at Aristo stuff on Ebay,mostly older blue/gray box stuff. It should sell but I'm not interested in painting anymore ladders and roofwalks. My concern with the USA locos is how old they are. Even if new but older models I'll bet there are a lot of cracked axles. Everyone who has been around awhile knows the history there. USA is now up to $19.95 a pair for replacements. That can add up fast.


----------



## Braymond141 (Dec 5, 2014)

Paul Burch said:


> I took a look at Aristo stuff on Ebay,mostly older blue/gray box stuff. It should sell but I'm not interested in painting anymore ladders and roofwalks. My concern with the USA locos is how old they are. Even if new but older models I'll bet there are a lot of cracked axles. Everyone who has been around awhile knows the history there. USA is now up to $19.95 a pair for replacements. That can add up fast.


A lot was just listed yesterday, few more are up today. Tons of watchers so far.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I may have missed it, what is the seller name on ebay?

Greg


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

This appears to be the link - http://www.ebay.com/usr/ipccomputers


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks like reasonably low opening bids are in place, and bidders are responding, a good sign.

But, in many cases, you're opening with almost no price, and letting the currently viewing market completely control the price... That takes some guts! Might wanna up the opening to at least half fair market value. E.g., http://www.ebay.com/itm/131381772187 at 99 cents? Even with a slight crack, that would require a decent opening price I'd think. Or, you might want to consider letting at least your loco's run for 14 days, for better exposure. 

Good luck guys, I hope you and your client the best of success.

===>Cliffy

[edit] I think you may have a double listing, between items 141511212078 and 131381922651?


----------



## Braymond141 (Dec 5, 2014)

CliffyJ said:


> Looks like reasonably low opening bids are in place, and bidders are responding, a good sign.
> 
> But, in many cases, you're opening with almost no price, and letting the currently viewing market completely control the price... That takes some guts! Might wanna up the opening to at least half fair market value. E.g., http://www.ebay.com/itm/131381772187 at 99 cents? Even with a slight crack, that would require a decent opening price I'd think. Or, you might want to consider letting at least your loco's run for 14 days, for better exposure.
> 
> ...


Thanks Cliffy. 10days is the maximum and from personal experience waiting 10 days is agonizing to buyers. You play a game of losing interest with long exposure times. 

I hope we don't lose our butts on starting off at .99... We'll see.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

OK, your call.
Please check the possible double-posting I mentioned above. Hopefully you have two locos, but the pics are the same.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that that engine has been relettered. I have never seen that engine lettered for the D&RGW. The lettering is poorly done. Also I have never seen the entire model number on the cab. It is usually just the last two digets.

It originally came out as Lake George and Boulder ((LGB). The lettering on the second engine is different, Virginia and Truckee, looks original, but I'm not aware of that being a production engine.

Cliffy

The lettering is different.

Chuck


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Chuck, I believe what you're saying about the relettering. However, the second loco (ebay item #131381922651) had the identical pic as the prior (141511212078), that was my only point. I was just trying to be helpful; and it has just been delisted. Not sure about the V&T loco you mentioned, do you have a link for that?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

When I pasted your numbers in the ebay site two engines came up. The D&RGW and V&T.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LGB-2119D-V...=100011&prg=11353&rk=3&rkt=10&sd=131381922651

It may not be theirs.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Huh, that V&T is item 361153197663. Try the 131381922651, it's recently delisted
But thanks for pointing that out Chuck, that's surely a relettered loco, right?


----------



## TheTrainGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks for pointing out the double listing Cliffy, I have taken the 2nd one down.

That's interesting about the re-lettering Chuck. I wondered that myself since I couldn't find a similar one online. Upon closer inspection I can see that it was in fact re-lettered. I'll update the auction accordingly. Thank you!

Sam


----------



## TheTrainGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

What do you guys think of these older piggyback flatcars? I can't find an "R" number for them anywhere but they seem very similar to the R17xxx series. I'm assuming they are some of the very first ones made since they say "Made in the USA" on them. Are they desirable? Or are they not as nice as the newer ones? Just curious. They are starting at 99 cents so we'll see what happens.

131381985884 & 131381988204

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the ins and out of eBay. I put your numbers in their search and I got the D&RGW engine and the V&T also showed up.

I have relettered my LG&B mogul for Denver and Rio Grange Western. 


Chuck

Note added, my re lettering changed the numbers on the cab and tender, but I did not touch the number boards on the headlamp. That number is 2119. So it is possible that the number on the cab is correct.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Sam, I'll be frank, because you have been, and have perhaps shown some interest in pursuing the hobby later, and becoming part of our crew here. 

This is in regards to the Aristo. And maybe some other stuff. Not saying what.

As a sometimes-seller, I see that you have some great stock; and I'll stand by the advice I gave you on 12-05-2014, that is, start your listings at half retail, and give your listings 14 days. If you want to sell quickly, at a 7-day auction, fine. But don't short-change yourself on the initial bid. You ALWAYS have the opportunity to relist, multiple times, if the item doesn't sell over your start price. BUT, you must start with a reasonable starting price -- for both buyer and seller. Remember, Ebay selling is largely a matter of timing, i.e., the right eyes having the opportunity to view.

As a sometimes buyer, keep doing what you're doing buddy! 

===>Cliffy


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

There are many "ebay studies" and "auction studies" that suggest that starting *any* auction at 99 cents can result in the maxium selling prices..
because the really low *initial* price gets lots of people interested and bidding, then they will keep watching as the clock counts down, 
then there is a bigger audience at the end, which brings the price right up to where it "should" be..

but if you start too high, many potential bidders are turned off right at the start and stop following it completely.

Something that is genuinely worth $200 has no danger of selling for $10 because you started at 99 cents..that simply doesn't happen, 
unless its mis-indentified and bidders cant find it, or if its something *really* obscure that few people collect, 
and the one or two interested buyers dont know the auction exists..but neither of those issues exist here.

These items will fetch their proper value...whatever that might be.
there are enough people watching them that nothing will sell way below its true value...
and the 99 cents starting price makes that more likely, not less likely.

Scot


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Scot,

That's interesting. In your research, does it hold true at any price-point, is there a percentage relationship to the market value, or something else?

I think I understand the idea when a product is a common item with a relatively low value, but I'd view an implausible price as a scam (though I admit to not being an auction buyer.)


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking at the first picture in "Bill C's" post on Christmas at Nicholas Smith's, half way down is a LG&B mogul with original lettering. It looks as it the number on the cab is a 4-diget number, probably 2119.

http://forums.mylargescale.com/11-public-forum/44642-christmastime-nicholas-smith-s.html

Chuck

PS I went to the Mogul numbers at eBay and got a USAT freight car.


----------



## Cyborg1 (Jun 16, 2009)

That yellow LGB Mogul was originally lettered as " Lake George & Boulder" with cab and headlight numbered 2119.

Joe


----------



## TheTrainGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

Thanks to all of you that have purchased from Brett and I so far. The Aristo auctions went well and all have been sold. What remains is a sizable list of USA Trains, some LGB, and a few from Rail King. Our pricing sheet has now been updated as of today and we are posting it exclusively on this forum.

All items are brand new in the box (unless otherwise noted) and we will ship worldwide for the actual cost (no handling fee). If anyone is local to the Fresno/Oakhurst (93644) area, you're welcome to come up and see what is left. If you need more thorough pictures or details we can provide them. Here is the updated list: 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...dzFw0VMuOEc/pubhtml?gid=316230351&single=true

In the coming weeks the unsold items from this list will be listed back on eBay as no reserve auctions. We'll make a note when this happens. For now we're offering the items directly without any of the fees associated with eBay. 

Prices are based off Charles Ro and then discounted. If you have an item in mind that is priced lower elsewhere, let us know and we'll beat that price. We will also do a little better on orders containing multiple items. 

Admins - We still have not resolved the payment issue for the classified section here. We are ready and willing to take care of this as soon as your system has been fixed.

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I see that Bret and Sam are now listing items on Ebay starting at .01 cent. Bet they get everything sold now.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The entire hobby is still in an economic funk. Its like the high prices some dealers on Ebay ask for, they can ask, doesn't mean anyone will the actually pay it. Good luck with it.


----------



## TheTrainGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

Yep, everything starting at .01. We will see what happens! It's going to get real exciting at the end. 

For everyone who was complaining about our prices, this gives you, the enthusiasts, the chance to set your own price. Good luck!

Sam


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Best wishes to you Sam, I hope the final tally makes you and your client pleased.


----------

